# Backup alarm for New Holland Tractor?



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi, I got a quote from a New Holland dealer for a backup alarm kit for a 2005 TS135 NH Tractor for $850. Thats $850 I dont want to spend, just looking for advice of how I could wire a switch into something, maybe the forward reverse lever? On our trucks we wire the alarm into our reverse lights. Any advice or input will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Sounds like alot of money to me too. Try to source out a local field mechanic.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

See what the kit contains, maybe you can just buy the wiring harness and put a grote alarm on it. Also check how they get there signal from. Some of our tractors use hydraulic pressure to activate the switch and those systems are expensive. It's hard to rig up back up alarms on left hand reversers so be carefull. On a side note I just ordered a complete kit for a subs brand new JD 7630 and it was $180 which I thought was good.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

On my 08 & 09 Case they were prewired for the backup and only required a relay and a grote alarm.the kit price was less then $200. On my 06 MX100 it was pressure activated and the kit was a couple of hundred $'s from Case, my dealer broke down the kit Part #'s and the pressure switch was around $60.00 and we did our own wiring and used a Grote alarm, so it was under a $100.00.

I suspect since Case and New Holland are the same company that your dealer should be able to break out the Part #'s from the kit and buy what you can locally (alarm if I remember for the MX100 the Case price was close to $200 vs $30 for the Grote), run a coupe of wires and it should be a lot less the $850.

Bill


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

nsmilligan;885432 said:


> On my 08 & 09 Case they were prewired for the backup and only required a relay and a grote alarm.the kit price was less then $200. On my 06 MX100 it was pressure activated and the kit was a couple of hundred $'s from Case, my dealer broke down the kit Part #'s and the pressure switch was around $60.00 and we did our own wiring and used a Grote alarm, so it was under a $100.00.
> 
> I suspect since Case and New Holland are the same company that your dealer should be able to break out the Part #'s from the kit and buy what you can locally (alarm if I remember for the MX100 the Case price was close to $200 vs $30 for the Grote), run a coupe of wires and it should be a lot less the $850.
> 
> Bill


sorry to disappoint my friend but you are misinformed, the case skid steer, and nh skidsteer are too completely different beasts, i doubt there is any interchangable parts between them, but i do agree with one thing, there has to be something cheaper then originally quoted


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Who said anything about Skid steers? I thought we were taking Tractors!


Bill


----------



## NBSnowGuy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep, a NH TS series tractor is, at least drive train wise basically the same as a Case MXU. I would suspect that there may be differences in the wiring, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

deepest appologizes, my sorry @ss didn't read the post correctly, my mistake, (i feel like a real jerk right now and rightfully so) i got caught  Everyone thinks i have my quote under my posts to be a jerk, but really it is there for ME!!!


----------



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

the dealer gave me another suggestion. Since the tractor has a plug for trailer wiring, we could get a plug and hook it into the trailer backup lights pin and that should provide us power for a backup alarm, that is as long as the trailer backup lights wire is hooked up!


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

No problem Buckwheat.


Cheers

Bill


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

farmboy52787;886542 said:


> the dealer gave me another suggestion. Since the tractor has a plug for trailer wiring, we could get a plug and hook it into the trailer backup lights pin and that should provide us power for a backup alarm, that is as long as the trailer backup lights wire is hooked up!


Never thought of trying that before. Very easy to test with a test light and a helper.


----------

